# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Çfarë procedurash duhen ndjekur për të marrë vizë turistike?

## *~Rexhina~*

Nese doni te sjellni vjeren/vjerin pshm ne Amerik me turist viza...cfare mund te beni...me jepni disa informacione ju lutem
thanks in advance  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Printo nga PC(qe mos te shkosh tek zyrat e INS) I 134-Affidavit of Suppor- 

Plotesoje  dhe noterizoje.
Noterizimin mund ta besh pran cdo banke ne te cilen ke llogari.Nisja te afermit dhe ai ben kekrkese ne ambasade.

Formularin mund ta gjesh ketu
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD

p.s Mundohu ta mbushesh sa me shume me te ardhura.Po njeh ndonje notere shiptare futja shifrave kot,se nuk kontrollohe.Cdo vlere e pasuri qe ke(makine,etj ) paraqite

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ketu ne gjermani i ben nji garanci shkon ne polici me pashaport dhe a punon ose jo dhe me duket se kushton 10€ ajo viz dhe kaq me sa kam ndigjuar...ne amerik nuk edi se si esht...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

faleminderit shume per ndihmen tuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Vec linkut qe te ka sjell Snow ca me larte sigurohu qe ... vjerri ose vjerra te ken prona, llogari bankare goxha te majme, ose ndonje biznes se ndryshe nuk e marrin kollaj.
Do ja u bejne si atyre te mive ... nuk kualifikoheni kete here per vizen, sepse lidhjet tuaja sociale me vendlindjen tuaj nuk jane te forta mjaftushem, qe te sigurojne nje kthim mbrapa ne Shqiperi. 
Pse nuk provon tu besh bashkim familjar? Eshte shum her me lehte se sa per vizat turistike, dhe procedurat zgjasin shum here me pak nqs ti ose bashkeshorti jot shkojne ne ambasade ne shqiperi per te bere peticionin :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Nyx flm per infon motra
apollo aty mbahu lol

----------


## Dorontina

per ketu ne belgjik , e mbush dokumentin ne fjale qe merret tani ne internet apo ne zyren e belge me qender ne prishtinê, ti kerkojn 100 dokumenta dhe nga dy pal kopje te gjitha dhe 90 euro per ti dergu ne beograd ....e tani prit ose thirr ti vet se nuk te lajmerojn kurr....
kesaj i thojn komunizem ne demokraci.....

*ma leht asht me pru nji krokodil nga afrika se nji shqiptar ne Perendim....*

kjo asht DEMOPARTIA ...e jo ajo cracia...

----------


## SnoW~DroP

> Vec linkut qe te ka sjell Snow ca me larte sigurohu qe ... vjerri ose vjerra te ken prona, llogari bankare goxha te majme, ose ndonje biznes se ndryshe nuk e marrin kollaj.
> Do ja u bejne si atyre te mive ... nuk kualifikoheni kete here per vizen, sepse lidhjet tuaja sociale me vendlindjen tuaj nuk jane te forta mjaftushem, qe te sigurojne nje kthim mbrapa ne Shqiperi. 
> Pse nuk provon tu besh bashkim familjar? Eshte shum her me lehte se sa per vizat turistike*, dhe procedurat zgjasin shum here me pak nqs ti ose bashkeshorti jot shkojne ne ambasade ne shqiperi per te bere peticionin*


Nyx, e kan hequr ate opsion.Ne baze te ligjeve te reja,nuk lejohen me aplikimet ne ambasaden e vendit ku jetojne .Behet vetem nepermjet INS.Te drejte ke,ka qene shume me e shkurter si afat kohor.Vizat ka qen shume e veshtire,por kan filluar e kan leshuar doren,sidomos per mosha te vjetra.Plus qe eshte dhe shanc..

----------


## toni karlosi

> Nese doni te sjellni vjeren/vjerin pshm ne Amerik me turist viza...cfare mund te beni...me jepni disa informacione ju lutem
> thanks in advance


Hahahaha krejt dojne me qene sa me larg vjeres/vjerrrit e ti mundohesh me i sjell ne usa.QUDI !!!!!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Hahahaha krejt dojne me qene sa me larg vjeres/vjerrrit e ti mundohesh me i sjell ne usa.QUDI !!!!!


lol ne fakt kete teme e hapa per nje te afermin tim jo per mua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *ma leht asht me pru nji krokodil nga afrika se nji shqiptar ne Perendim....*


HaHaHaHa Ashtu Mendoj Dhe Un Se Ne Shqiptaret Kemi Nje Cike "Fame" Neper Bote  :perqeshje:

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ndersa ketu ne Angli,harroje se s`behet fjale me,solla une nje kusheri timin dhe ai me biznez + ka 6 vula pashaportet qe ka levizur dhe nuk ja dhan, e hodha ne gjygj ne Londer dhe e fitova gjygjin,kur e thirren personin per ti dhene vizen i kishin thene:`Mos mendo se do te mbroje gjithmone gjykata Angleze` e pika qe s`na bie si jemi bere dhe neve per nje vize.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Nuk po hapi teme te re,desha te pyes

A e ka ndonje idene si funksionon tani ne Tirane per visa studentesh apo bashkim familjar per ne Londer,me perpara s`kan pas dhene fare as qe vene ate uje ne  zgjarr,ka ndryshuar ndonje gje apo e njejte.

PS: Kjo pyetje eshte per ata qe kane informacionet e fundit ne te cilet i kan kryer vete,jo per artikuj gazetash

Flm

----------

